# Währungsrechner Euro/Dollar



## Turgon (9. Jun 2008)

ich bin dabei einen Währungsrechner in Java zu Programmieren und suche ein paar Beispiele an denen ich mich orientieren kann. Am besten mit Sourcecode.  Google hat keine brauchbaren Ergebnisse geliefert. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen? Wäre echt super


----------



## SlaterB (9. Jun 2008)

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=java+Währungsrechner+&meta=


----------

